# General > Upcoming Events >  Cable Bay Shooting Adventures - Range Day

## mikee

Posting on behalf


See you there maybe  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

Can I shoot from home  :Wink:

----------


## deer243

Shit, i cant see 300m little alone 1600m.....lol

----------


## mikee

> Can I shoot from home


You could but could get a little awkward I guess .........................

----------


## Ftx325

Is that up to and including 338 @mikee?

----------


## mikee

> Is that up to and including 338 @mikee?


I believe so, give Bruce a call to confirm.

----------

